

Facebook for pets, opinion? - elliotcymru

www.fuzmo.com
======
juliangoldsmith
Social networks are pretty much played out. People have made a social network
for almost everything, and very few of them, if any, have gained any traction.

As sharemywin[1] said, you might be able to get a fair number of users;
however, the problem would be with monetizing those users. According to [2],
you will make very little money with advertisements. (I'm assuming this
project is for the money; if not, you can safely ignore this whole post.) I
doubt that there would be very many people who would pay for any social
network, so it would be difficult to make any money off it.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6942207](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6942207)

[2]: [http://blog.startupprofessionals.com/2012/03/website-ads-
are...](http://blog.startupprofessionals.com/2012/03/website-ads-are-not-
revenue-stream-for.html)

~~~
collyw
Yeah, most "entrepreneurs" I end up speaking to have a "great idea" which is
basically facebook for a niche market. I am sure a facebook group already
exists in most cases.

------
glimcat
There's already a Facebook for pets. It's called Facebook.

No, really. Facebook is swimming with accounts for peoples' cats and dogs and
iguanas and goldfish.

Ditto for Instagram, Twitter, etc. etc. etc. - people use the sites they're
already using, and where their friends will see the posts.

~~~
jmspring
The internet is for cat and food pics. I'm pretty sure an old RFC mandated it
so.

At one point, Facebook had catbook and dogbook apps. No idea if they are still
there.

------
sharemywin
who cares what random people think. If you have users and they are sharing the
images start implementing features your users are asking for. There are 7
billion people in the world and if 99 out of 100 think your idea stinks you
still got a chance at getting 70 million users.

------
Casseres
You might be able to market something like this to people who take their pets
to pet shows.

As for myself, I'm not a photographer and I don't care to share my personal
pictures on the Internet.

The site looks great and there are some great photos there.

------
jcutrell
I really do love my pet. She's awesome.

But I show my pet pictures to people.

That's the fundamental problem here - the point of Pinterest / Instagram /
Facebook is that very few people want to look at one kind of thing, but if
they want, they can use search.

There isn't a successful domain-specific search engine; the fundamental nature
of Facebook is encyclopedic at this point, similar to a search engine.

